# New chihuahua puppy wont eat



## Turbochihuahua (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just joined hoping to get some good information on how to keep my puppy healthy. I purchased a "toy" chihuahua puppy on tuesday and it still isn't eating anything. The breeder told me he is 5 months old and he weighs about 1.5 lbs. Anyways, I purchased what seems like almost every brand of dog food my local pet store offers but still my puppy still won't eat it. I was able to feed it maybe a spoonful of some wet food yesterday but he threw up later that night. He had a hypoglycemic episode yesterday so I've been giving him nutristat to help sustain him and keep his blood sugar up. 

I'm really concerned...i was told that it may take a few days for him to get familiar with his new home and he may or may not eat in the meantime. Is this true at all? I find it hard to believe that I can sustain him with just Nutristat alone if he continues to refuse eating. 

Today is the 3rd day I've had him. Any tips and pointers would be extremely helpful!


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

I wouldnt wait you should prob take him in and have him looked at! I bought a pup and it did the same thing and my pup was really sick. So my advice just have him checked out


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

A puppy should NEVER go this long without food, or any dog for that matter, 
3-4 days is extreme. How is he now? Has he eaten yet? I'd be rushing to the
emergency.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Please take your puppy to the vet, if he really hasn't eaten for 3 days he must be de-hydrated and seriously in need of professional attention.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with the others- he needs to be checked by a vet. He probably needs IV fluids. Was he checked by a vet when you brought him home? Something could be wrong with him causing him not to eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes correct! He will need IVs or they will do fluid pouches under his skin. I got a doberman puppy that had this problem and he needed fluids . Please let us know how he is doing.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone here on this! I'm not one to rush to vet, but, at 1.5 lbs, he really needs to be checked out!

Please let us know how he is doing!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you feeding him the same food the breeder did? It can be a good idea to continue to feed the same food until a puppy adjusts to his new home, even if you intend to eventually feed something different. Also, the Nutistat or any other sugary product needs to be followed by protein to keep his blood sugar from crashing even further down. At this point I agree with the others - he needs to get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Turbochihuahua (Sep 21, 2012)

I took him to the vet and discovered that the breeder forged his paperwork and lied about his age. Vet thinks hes around 10-12 weeks old. 

He still hasn't eaten anything substantial since i've had him. But I've been force feeding him fluids and milk as well as supplementing with nutristat per Vets orders. But i still haven't seen any improvement and he looks really sad. I had a bad feeling about the vet i took him to in the first place...They charged me $150.00 for the visit and told me to go home and force feed him milk and fluids. 

I've made another appointment with a different vet and I'm hoping hell be able to bring my little guy back to life...

I'll update in a few hours once im back from the vet


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you have taken this puppy to the emergency vet. We just had a puppy on this board die from hypoglycemia. It is a very common and deadly killer of toy puppies and nothing to mess around with. Nutrastat is a bandaid and works in the short term. Your puppy needs intensive care.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope he's okay!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Turbochihuahua said:


> I took him to the vet and discovered that the breeder forged his paperwork and lied about his age. Vet thinks hes around 10-12 weeks old.
> 
> He still hasn't eaten anything substantial since i've had him. But I've been force feeding him fluids and milk as well as supplementing with nutristat per Vets orders. But i still haven't seen any improvement and he looks really sad. I had a bad feeling about the vet i took him to in the first place...They charged me $150.00 for the visit and told me to go home and force feed him milk and fluids.
> 
> ...


How did the second vet go? I'm hoping you got better advice than the first one.

Hoping the best for your baby.


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Please let us know how it goes! The first vets advice seems really sketch to me - your baby is too tiny and too young to be sent home and "force fed". Let us know what the second vet says. My thoughts are with you and your little Chi!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Way too young and tiny to force feed - what a crazy vet. Please do let us know how the second vet visit went!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

At that size and age, it was inappropriate for your vet to send you home and tell you to "force feed". It seems that at this point he needs immediate care if be still hasn't eaten. I'd be at the emergency vet, and I am not one to run to the vet for everything. It just seems that this could get very serious very quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaat, a QUALIFIED VET told you to force feed a puppy milk, what the hell sort of milk did he/she say???? 

That's the the craziest thing I ever heard, giving him normal milk in his current state could be the end of him!!!

Did they not give you some emergency puppy FORMULA POWDER that you mix with water to give him that they would've had on hand?

And what the hell "other fluids" were they suggesting?

If he were mine, I'd be rushing him to Emergency Vet instantly ... there are so many different possiblities & combination of things that could be contributing to this, not the least of which could be chronic worm infestation - some breeders will deliberately leave a worm load well alone so as to keep puppy small & under-developed so they stay "tiny" & if yours forged p/work she sounds like the perfect candidate to be a liar, thief & cheat dicing with the life of animals for the sake of $'s.


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree with Aussielass i bought a chihuahua puppy in LA that wasnt eating and had an infestation of worms i had to take this baby i only had 2 days to an emergency vet clinic because she wouldnt eat or drink she became unresponsive so they hooked her up to IVs and started on her. But i do know you dont force feed. There are many things that can cause a pup or dog not to eat 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

